# Oak + Poplar?



## timbrennan01824 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm building a tool chest out of red oak. It will require 5 boards that are 12" by ~30". 4 of these boards are simply shelves for the drawers to slide on and are only visible in the front. Is it possible to glue 1 oak and 2 poplar (or other recommendation) together to save on the fairly costly oak? fyi- i found with my 6" jointer and 12.5" planer, I couldn't reliable mill 8" boards flat and true so I gave up on 2 8s and went with 3 6s.

thanks


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

As long as they're all the same thickness, they'll glue together just fine.

Even if they weren't the same thickness, they'd glue together just fine.

Remember, plywood is often varied species glued together. In fact, speaking of plywood - that's what I'd use instead of even poplar (what with the price of poplar getting up close to oak lately...) Even if you used oak plywood, we're talking $40-50 per sheet of 3/4 compared to about $120 worth of poplar.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I`m with bzbatl.
They have been using secondary wood in drawers for 100`s of years because of price, availability, strengh or whatener.
Some oily woods like teak need some extra attention, but it still can be done.
Glue away :icon_smile:
Rick


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use plywood for dust frames for drawers and glue a strip of oak on the front to hide the plys. I also make drawers with oak fronts and cedar sides and backs. No problems so far.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Oak + Poplar*

I would definitaly use a good grade of plywood for the shelves as it won't move like solid wood.just get the furniture grade.

Ken


----------

